# Is the ridicule going on?



## mukul (Nov 22, 2017)

"2017 Buying Guide: Best cameras for video" Dpreview
No mention of any dedicated camcorder/ handycam from any brands? nor the pro video cameras?

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/2017-buying-guide-best-cameras-for-video/1

Clearly these are written to drive sales to amazon
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/3531791126/2017-buying-guides-best-cameras-for-every-kind-of-photographer


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 22, 2017)

mukul said:


> "2017 Buying Guide: Best cameras for video" Dpreview
> No mention of any dedicated camcorder/ handycam from any brands? nor the pro video cameras?
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/2017-buying-guide-best-cameras-for-video/1
> ...



I wouldn't expect dedicated camcorders in a guide aimed at 'best cameras for video'. Just like I wouldn't expect DSLR in a guide to 'best smartphone for photos'


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 27, 2017)

At least the EOS C100 mark ii at 3000 EUR/$ body only should be mentioned but PanaSONY seems to be the best (by DPREVIEW)
maybe C100 has no 4k but - no I am no experienced videographer - I am shure C100 will rule the others in terms of operability / ergonomics.

And it's better to have great Full HD video than having some artifact-influenced 4k


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2017)

The article is about still cameras that can be used for video, don't read something into it that's not there.


----------

